# Ghostbuster Hearse



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I belong to a hearse newsletter, and one of the members has been talking about his Ghostbuster Hearse. You got to see it. I have some pictures.

Here is his myspace page. 
www.myspace.com/scary_perry


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that is sweet! Wish I had one of those babies.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Wow! it is awesome looking!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats great. I wanted one the first time I saw the movie.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Very awesome!!! 
Who has the original Ghostbusters car??


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

way cool
"Who ya gonna call?"


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That is definitly cool.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I think I have seen that before!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool hearse. I bet the neighbors think he's crazy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

"I ain't 'fraid of no ghost!"


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

We need a family vehicle so Ive been trying to look for a station wagon. I told the wife that if we get one thats what my next project will be. And Yes, I will be dropping the kids off at school in it. Wife says he will be picked on and I say he will have the coolest dad in town!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And if the school has issues with ghosts then you will be there. That sounds good to me.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

hahaha. I should tell the wife that. Then she will really think Im a champ.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Plus you can tell the wife that you will let her go along for the ride when your city asked you to be in their parade.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Ha! Hey, do they really ask people with cars like that to join in parades?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

IF not just do it anyway. What are they going to say, NO?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

lol yes? Police? Hey then I could be on TV! Being chased by the fuzz in my Ecto-1 !!


----------

